# Last nights pier fishing



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Headed down to check on my boat last night in Middle River and just so happens I had a few rods in the truck  So I hit the pier and fished the open water around all the boats with bubbler's.
Well to my surprise there was some hungry fish in there, I caught I don't know how many nice size Yellow Perch,2 Big cats around 26/28" long, 6small rock fish and even a nice portly Pickerel all on B.A.'s and I did cheat after pops brought me down a cup of Night crawlers !!! Cheater 

Well I handed Pops a rod and kicked back all bundled up and had a great conversation with the old guy !!!! Great evening 


Mike


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Attitude said:


> Headed down to check on my boat last night in Middle River and just so happens I had a few rods in the truck  So I hit the pier and fished the open water around all the boats with bubbler's.
> Well to my surprise there was some hungry fish in there, I caught I don't know how many nice size Yellow Perch,2 Big cats around 26/28" long, 6small rock fish and even a nice portly Pickerel all on B.A.'s and I did cheat after pops brought me down a cup of Night crawlers !!! Cheater
> 
> Well I handed Pops a rod and kicked back all bundled up and had a great conversation with the old guy !!!! Great evening
> ...


Yellow perch...mmmmmm may have to 
make a quick side trip next week.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I bet with some little minnows you could tear up the yellow perch. Any of them big enough to eat? I love those things. G-Man fishes for them all winter through the ice.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

A few were eating size !!! I wish I had Minnows !!!! But it was hard enough for me to put live bait on a hook hahhahahahahaha Cheating


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I might slip down there Sunday morning and see if I can catch enough yellow perch for a meal. That's one good tasting fish.


----------

